# TITAN 440....help please!!!



## Ward22 (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm recently a new painter I have a brand new Titan 440 used it on one job it has been sitting with water in it for 3 months over the winter in warm storage ... Is it okay with water in it for this long??


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Ward22 said:


> I'm recently a new painter I have a brand new Titan 440 used it on one job it has been sitting with water in it for 3 months over the winter in warm storage ... Is it okay with water in it for this long??


yeah its fine as long as they didnt leave paint in it or let it freeze.
I would recommend you remove the lower and inspect the ball cage and seat and make sure its clean of debris and the ball is free to move. Take care not to damage the plastic oring that sits on top of the ball cage. While the lower is removed poke the upper ball (located up inside the pison rod) with a plastic rod and make sure its loose. Carefully reattach the lower then get back flush it out with warm soapy water.
Also remove the front cover (4 front phillips screws) and make sure there is throat seal liquid in the reservoir.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sure it's fine. In addition to what coco said, I'd also pull the pump filter. Paint loves to collect in the bottom - hard to flush out. You probably have solids settled in there. 

And it's too expensive to neglect it, so best to store it right from now on. What's "right" to use has a lot of different answers. Never wanting to be bothered I just get the Titan or Graco stuff made for storage, but search around and you'll find other options if you want.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

The Titan stuff isn't freeze proof. I use the graco stuff.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> I'm sure it's fine. In addition to what coco said, I'd also pull the pump filter. Paint loves to collect in the bottom - hard to flush out. You probably have solids settled in there.
> 
> And it's too expensive to neglect it, so best to store it right from now on. What's "right" to use has a lot of different answers. Never wanting to be bothered I just get the Titan or Graco stuff made for storage, but search around and you'll find other options if you want.


TBH I would just remove the lower filter all together on the 440 and put a plug. Filter your paint and use 100 mesh gun filters.


----------



## Ward22 (Feb 10, 2021)

Joe67 said:


> I'm sure it's fine. In addition to what coco said, I'd also pull the pump filter. Paint loves to collect in the bottom - hard to flush out. You probably have solids settled in there.
> 
> And it's too expensive to neglect it, so best to store it right from now on. What's "right" to use has a lot of different answers. Never wanting to be bothered I just get the Titan or Graco stuff made for storage, but search around and you'll find other options if you want.


I appreciate your feedback my local Sherwin-Williams told me I could put RV antifreeze in it.. do you know what I mean??


cocomonkeynuts said:


> TBH I would just remove the lower filter all together on the 440 and put a plug. Filter your paint and use 100 mesh gun filters.





cocomonkeynuts said:


> TBH I would just remove the lower filter all together on the 440 and put a plug. Filter your paint and use 100 mesh gun filters.


What does TBH mean? Is the lower filter the one that goes in the bucket and what do you mean a plug?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Ward22 said:


> I appreciate your feedback my local Sherwin-Williams told me I could put RV antifreeze in it.. do you know what I mean??
> 
> What does TBH mean? Is the lower filter the one that goes in the bucket and what do you mean a plug?


Titan 440 has in intake filter, a manifold filter, and a gun filter, the manifold filter doesn't do much and is difficult to fully clean on titan pumps.
"to be honest"... Pump Manifold Filter Plugs

Personally I don't recommend rv antifreeze though it may be fine, the only thing I really feel safe if your leaving in freezing temps is 100% polypropylene glycol antifreeze. If it doesn't get real cold then pet safe rv antifreeze is fine.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

What's so hard about cleaning the manifold filter? Just unscrew the housing and rinse it under a tap. I've never had problems with it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> What's so hard about cleaning the manifold filter? Just unscrew the housing and rinse it under a tap. I've never had problems with it.


A large portion of 'repair' work I do is actually just spent cleaning these pumps out. If you clean it regularly after each use then no big deal but we all know a vast majority of painters spray and forget.
The last pump I looked at is a 440 AAA. These guys swap back and forth latex/lacquer and left paint in it 6 months ago. I finally got it unplugged the ENTIRE line was full of dried up paint including the capsray gun. DISGUSTING. I'll be damned if I'm going to take the time to fully clean out that manifold filter now, I would just replace it for the time it would take me to clean it out.


----------



## Ward22 (Feb 10, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Titan 440 has in intake filter, a manifold filter, and a gun filter, the manifold filter doesn't do much and is difficult to fully clean on titan pumps.
> "to be honest"... Pump Manifold Filter Plugs
> 
> Personally I don't recommend rv antifreeze though it may be fine, the only thing I really feel safe if your leaving in freezing temps is 100% polypropylene glycol antifreeze. If it doesn't get real cold then pet safe rv antifreeze is fine.


So are you saying I should plug the manifold filter inside the machine??


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Ward22 said:


> So are you saying I should plug the manifold filter inside the machine??


As long as your adamant to filter your paint each time then yeah I would recommend that. To each their own though.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Ahh I see. I'm anal about my pumps. I use a mesh filter, then the rock guard at the end of the stem, then the manifold filter. I usually skip the gun filter, since nothing should have gotten that far. Clean everything well after a job.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> TBH I would just remove the lower filter all together on the 440 and put a plug. Filter your paint and use 100 mesh gun filters.


I think I'm too paranoid to do that! I like redundancies! And like Masterwork said, it's really easy to just pull it and clean it. But I'll give it some thought!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> I think I'm too paranoid to do that! I like redundancies! And like Masterwork said, it's really easy to just pull it and clean it. But I'll give it some thought!


many pumps like the newer ed655 don't come with a manifold filter at all so I would say its fine.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I believe the lower ball cage can rust so would be good to check it out. It is a good idea to get to know how to take it apart so you are not trying to figure it out on the job when it is in paint. 
Also most of the time before I spray I will test it with water to make sure all is well like it will prime and no leakes and the gun shuts off properly so I am working on a clean machine. 

I usually just use mineral spirits for storage just running it through the machine and not the hose and prime as much back out by removing the suction hose after priming storage liquid in. 

I would use the large manifold filter and not the gun style filters and when cleaning after cycling water through pull the filter housing and make sure the bottom of the filter housing is free of paint with a brush because they don't clean well just cycling water.


----------



## Ward22 (Feb 10, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> As long as your adamant to filter your paint each time then yeah I would recommend that. To each their own though.


Are you saying put a filter sock or a filter net rather over the intake that goes in the 5 gallon bucket


Masterwork said:


> Ahh I see. I'm anal about my pumps. I use a mesh filter, then the rock guard at the end of the stem, then the manifold filter. I usually skip the gun filter, since nothing should have gotten that far. Clean everything well after a job.


What is rock guard?


Krittterkare said:


> I believe the lower ball cage can rust so would be good to check it out. It is a good idea to get to know how to take it apart so you are not trying to figure it out on the job when it is in paint.
> Also most of the time before I spray I will test it with water to make sure all is well like it will prime and no leakes and the gun shuts off properly so I am working on a clean machine.
> 
> I usually just use mineral spirits for storage just running it through the machine and not the hose and prime as much back out by removing the suction hose after priming storage liquid in.
> ...


Yes, thank you so much for the information yes I need to learn to see what's going on inside my 440 Titan


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Ward22 said:


> Are you saying put a filter sock or a filter net rather over the intake that goes in the 5 gallon bucket
> What is rock guard?
> Yes, thank you so much for the information yes I need to learn to see what's going on inside my 440 Titan


rock guard is the large mesh fitler at the bottom of the intake tube that goes into your bucket. it keeps you from sucking up large debris that can potentially keep the ball stuck open. frequently when people remove these i often see them back in the shop to remove a piece of stir stick or dried lid skin etc.


----------

